# Old house Between Dullater and Kilsyth



## Simon-G (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi Folks,

My dad showed me this old house when I was about 10, maybe thats where I got the bug. That was 24 years ago and it still looks the same apart fron the windows being bricked up. It sits on the other side of the forth and clyde canal on the kilsyth side. In the summer you cannot see it as all the trees are in full bloom this you will see from the flash earth link. I do not know any history about it I am trying my best to research it. Iwill keep you up to date with my findings.

The house does not look like your ordinary farm house esspecially with the triangle shape above the front door. Looks more like a small estae house.

I was dissapointed I could not get a full on pic of the front of the house, too many darn trees.

The rest of the pics are in the residential gallery

Spot the shadow in the picture below, very professional lol  












Flash earth link

Simon-G


----------



## Bishop (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Simon-G. I've had a look for information about this place on a site called
ArchSearch (archaeology database), its a bit of a tricky website to use but
it gets easier with practice, the map search is a good way to get started.


http://ads.ahds.ac.uk/catalogue/

I don't know the area so I could be horribly wrong but I did read on
ArchSearch about a Dun (hillfort) just to the east of the house, the
dun is called Colziumbea and the description of it is quite interesting.




> Colziumbea
> 
> The remains of a small fort, 500' in circumference, surrounded by a rampart of stone and earth 14' in breadth, with several internal dividing walls of rough stone, were visible about 1726 near a few houses called Columbee, E of Coliam, near Kilsyth.
> A Gordon 1726



Near a few houses called Columbee?

B


----------



## Simon-G (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Bishop,

Thanks for info. I know there is a colzium estate about 2 miles from this site. 
weather this house is anything to do with it i'm not sure. Heres the link to colzium house estate on flash earth.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=55.984033&lon=-4.038925&z=18.8&r=0&src=msa

Above the estate house there is lovely walled gardens, I've been there many times.

Thanks for the info.

Simon-G


----------



## Bishop (Feb 16, 2007)

Heres a LocalLive link showing the location of the Dun called Colziumbea, it's
very close to the house being in the next field slightly north and to the east.
I read a few pages about the Colzium house estate last night, sounds great.

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&cp=55.975995~-4.021921&style=h&lvl=18&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000

I'd be surprised if there isn't a page on ArchSearch about this house the area
we're talking about seems to be well documented.

B


----------



## Potter (Mar 8, 2007)

That looks great. I wonder what it's like inside?


----------



## Simon-G (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi potter,

Inside is basically and empty shell. if you like I can send you a couple of photo's. I did have them in the site but I think every so oftem the site gets cleaned up to free up some space.

Simon-G


----------



## Originalmoonchild (Jun 9, 2022)

The building you are curious about is the old Stables, nothing exciting, many have tried to buy it for a house and for a restaurant but its not to be sold, its a listed building also the Colzium Estate is very interesting with history of Bonny Prince Charlie being here for a while and the Battle of Kilsyth 15th August 1645, both these places are my every day walks with the dod


----------

